# Spiele hängen



## Bratze4All (24. September 2015)

*Spiele hängen*

Hallo Guys!
Ich hab das Problem mitlerweile bei mehreren Spielen: Guildwars 2, Elder Scrolls Online und auch Final Fantasy 14 dass es manchmal vorkommt dass der Bildschirm kurz schwarz wird, dann geht er zum Desktop und das Spiel reagiert nicht mehr. Ich vermute mal die GraKa oder so? Hab den Treiber deswegen eigentlich schon neu installiert (mehr als 1x)
Weiss aber trotzdem nicht ganz weiter damit ._.

LG,
Joe


----------



## Jeretxxo (24. September 2015)

*AW: Spiele hängen*

Hast du die Grafikkarte übertaktet oder ist die mit Werks OC?
Deine Fehlerbeschreibung passt ziemlich gut dazu das der Treiber sich zurücksetzt wegen Übertaktung.


----------



## Cinnayum (24. September 2015)

*AW: Spiele hängen*

Schonmal den PC aufgeschraubt und den Staub aus den Kühlrippen von der Graka entfernt?

Gerade die Dual-X haben nur wenig Reserven, wenn sich da was zugesetzt hat.
Andererseits sind mir auch 3 von 5 Sapphire vorzeitig verreckt. Die haben nicht die beste Haltbarkeit.

Temperaturen kannst du dir ingame mit MSI Afterburner anzeigen, wenn du sie im Overlay aktivierst. Da gibts youtube-Tutorials dazu.
Das ist nicht übermäßig kompliziert.


----------



## Bratze4All (24. September 2015)

*AW: Spiele hängen*

Ne übertaktet habe ich sie nicht. Ja sauber ist die, keine Frage  Das problem tritt ja nicht erst seit gestern auf.
Ich werd mir mal den Afterburner runterladen und die Temperaturen ingame checken.

--> bei max. grafikeinstellungen hat sie bis zu 73°C bei niedrigen um die 68°
kann das Problem aber auch nicht immer reproduzieren :/
--> gerade bei niedrigen (mittel desktop) passiert, da hatte er 64°C


----------



## Dxr2k5 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Spiele hängen*

Bei einem Kollegen war das auch so... Er hat seine Graka paar MHz runter geschraubt seitdem keine Probleme mehr!


----------

